# Aiwa NSX S555 Stand By



## lukazz (Dic 28, 2012)

Hola gente, les comento que me entro este equipo para una regulacion de laser, funcionando perfectamente, pero luego de un golpe sobre el lateral del equipo, el mismo funciona de forma muy inestable.
Algunas veces, al enchufarlo, funciona perfectamente, y responde a todas sus funciones, pero otras, solo queda con el led rojo de stand-by prendido, sin responder a ninguna tecla. Solo responde cada tanto al presionar las teclas de funcion, pero me aparece en la pantalla la palabra TEST, y luego queda todo el panel de teclas iluminado, sin responder mas a nada.
Para descartar que sea un problema de proteccion, desconecte el pin 18 correspondiente al HOLD, del panel frontal, pero sigue teniendo el mismo problema. Tambien limpie el encoder correspondiente al volumen, ya que el mismo funcionaba mal, y pense que a lo mejor, ese encoder estaba ocasionando el problema.
Si tienen alguna idea, se las agradecere muchisimo.
Lucas.-


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 28, 2012)

Probá resetearlo apretando Stop y Encendido juntos y lo enchufás. Tiene que parpadear la hora.

Otra posible causa es algún pulsador con resistencia que tara al micro. Revisá soldaduras al menos o medilos.

A veces puenteando el , o los cristales , se arregla .

Saludos !


----------



## lukazz (Dic 28, 2012)

Con el Stop y Power juntos no hubo caso, sigue con el mismo problema. Voy a revisar los pulsadores, por si hay alguno con errores. Cristales creo que tiene uno solo en el panel frontal. Voy a revisarlo tambien. Muchisimas gracias!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 28, 2012)

Cristal me refiero al cuarzo del clock del micro.

Fijate los pulsadores , quitalos y medilos , te tiene que dar infinito , eso también tara al micro.

Saludos !


----------



## lukazz (Dic 28, 2012)

Si, a esos mismos me referia. Por lo que vi en una mirada rapida, solo tiene uno cerca del micro, pero en la otra placa no aprecie ninguno. Mañana con la vista un poco mas descansada lo revisare bien.
Gracias!

EDIT:
No hay caso. Los pulsadores se encuentran todos en perfectas condiciones. Quite por completo las 2 placas de el interior del gabinete, para poder tener un mejor control sobre ellas, y probe mover absolutamente todos los capacitores, asi como diodos, puentes rectificadores, y resistencias grandes, ya que tal vez con la vibracion, podia llegar a molestar una soldadura fria ahi.
Tambien repase todas las soldaduras de los transistores montados sobre el disipador, y llegado al momento de la prueba, prendio perfecto, pero luego de desenchufar y volver a enchufarlo a la linea de CA, volvia a aparecer el mismo problema. Se me ocurrio que podia pasar, que al estar soldando los TR de potencia, con el soldador, descarge por completo la carga de los capacitores de filtrado de la fuente, quedando completamente sin carga los mismos, y al iniciar el ciclo de 0 en su fuente conmutada, inicie bien sin problemas, pero sigue dejando de funcionar al desenchufar y volver a conectar


----------



## lukazz (Dic 30, 2012)

En las ultimas pruebas, al sacar la placa por completo del gabinete, no encendia. Instale todo nuevamente dentro del gabinete, y empezo nuevamente con la falla aleatoria del encendido. Puede estar relacionado con alguna masa fisica al gabinete? o con algun componente de alterna en la carcaza del equipo?


----------



## lukazz (Dic 31, 2012)

Ya se puede dar por cerrado el tema.
El problema era la tension de alimentacion del equipo. Se me ocurrio medir la linea de 220v de la casa, y llega a 195-205v. Al conectar el equipo a un estabilizador, el mismo arranca lo mas bien.
Muchas gracias por sus respuestas


----------

